
Ask HN: How does one learn high load? - echoloth
If I, as a recent graduate and web developer, decided to learn how to build high load systems, how would I do it?<p>It seems that you can only learn how to make high load systems when working in a company that builds them. I wonder if it&#x27;s possible to enter that field on one&#x27;s own.
======
brudgers
One option would be building some systems and testing them. I suspect that
that's a lot of what a professional working with high load systems does in
order to avoid problems before they happen.

Good luck.

